
Cloudcraft – Architect and budget cloud infrastructure - aussieguy1234
https://www.cloudcraft.co/
======
CapriciousCptl
Cloudcraft is used by a tons of AWS consultants. I think that's the disconnect
seeing a lot of comments here, people spending less than $ thousands/year on
AWS just aren't their target customers. Meanwhile, Cloudcraft is minting
money.

------
nikolay
If it wasn't $50/month, they'd have made tons of money from me without using
it. But I had it for a few months and simply canceled. You can't have a
service for $49 when a whole server is $5 nowadays and GitHub is $7/month.
Plus, when you can do it with code like with this [0] too, why use a GUI/WUI?

[0]: [https://diagrams.mingrammer.com/](https://diagrams.mingrammer.com/)

~~~
sabalaba
Trust me, they don't care that you're gone. If you aren't willing to pay $50 /
month, you're not their target customer.

~~~
rumanator
What a weird comment. I mean, it adds nothing to the discussion and
intentionally sidesteps the core of any service: it's business model.

If you refuse to even discuss the pricing model of a service, why bother
wasting your time posting anything at all?

~~~
jarym
I think it adds a fair bit to the discussion. The business model must be aimed
at larger cloud users who’s savings will outweigh $50/mo

~~~
rumanator
Those cloud users can have the same benefit by spending a fraction of the
price. That's the point. The question you're trying to ask is whether the
added value being promised justifies a price tag that's 10x higher than the
ones offered by established services.

------
UMetaGOMS
Draw.io does everything I need for free, and is about 80% "good enough" in
terms of output quality. I would love to use this tool for the aesthetic
benefits, but would struggle to justify even $10 for the sake of ~1 diagram
per month.

------
gscho
I really enjoy using this product for creating architecture diagrams! I would
never use it to creat budgets though. I hope it expands to other clouds and
frameworks and then I would pay for it over lucidchart.

------
nullpage
I've enjoyed playing around with this product, but I wish there was a tier
between free and pro that added infinite drawing without such a steep price.
I'm not really interested in the sync stuff, but would happily pay a little to
add infinite grid to the features otherwise included in the free tier.

------
dijit
I actually love this tool, but i wish it supported google cloud also.

------
timwis
I used this once and couldn’t believe there was no way to make it not 3-D. At
least not that I could figure out.

~~~
jk563
At the top right (near the "export" button) is a toggle to go between 3D and
2D.

------
esoterae
This needs to be able to read my terraform statefiles

~~~
devonkim
Hashicorp’s hosted Terraform service has cost estimation built in nowadays and
you can setup Sentinel rules to keep people from deploying infrastructure
changes that are beyond a certain cost ceiling (or below)

~~~
esoterae
Thank you for telling me about that, I didn't know. However, I'm most
interested in a product able to bridge my statefiles into coherent visual
representations of state, either within a single statefile or more importantly
across several. The cost aspect seems a secondary concern.

tl;dr: Creating dynamic visual layouts from terraform state would be worth >=
50USD/mo to me.

